# Id this plant?



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

Can anyone help me id this plant? This is in a bed in central Virginia.


----------



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

The plant in the front


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Maybe prairie dropseed ?


----------



## mattcavrak (Feb 21, 2020)

thanks!


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Mexican Feather Grass?
Nassella tenuissima


----------



## LA Basshole03 (Jan 17, 2019)

Stellar P said:


> Mexican Feather Grass?
> Nassella tenuissima


+1


----------



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Powhatan said:


> Maybe prairie dropseed ?


+1 this. Maybe. It was the first thing that came to mind.... that or some kind of sedge / switchgrass. Here in Indiana when a company builds/does a Reno/doesn't pull permits some counties royally.... screw them into putting in bio retention areas, new shrubs/trees. Most of it depends on how many parking spots there will be. No lie a certain amount of "plant area" per area of parking asphalt concrete etc.

I'm working on the plan for the new Bloomington IU health hospital in Bloomington, IN. The county doesn't tell you what to put in per say but they give you options.

Rambling ended... I haven't constructed a plan without prairie drop seeds, sedges, and feather reed grass (usually use Karl foerster). I think it would help to see it deadheaded and new growth.


----------

